# My Girlfriend- NSFW!



## Big Bully

Well I was recently in a photoshoot, here are some of the shots that we came up with. C&C Welcome. There are some that I know have white balance issues. But we did what we could.


----------



## mark h

I think that the lighting needs a lot of work. Try reading a few books on lighting, and controlling it. You need to isolate the subject from the background more, and you need to control the light that is hitting your subject a LOT more.

The quality of these images is also pretty poor - what are you shooting with? You seem to have a hell of a lot of noise in them, which is incredibly distracting.

I think the model seems quite uncomfortable in a few of these. Think about what you are trying to achieve with shoots like this. You don't want to end up with "girlfriend in the bedroom" cheap 'n' nasty style shots. I wouldn't say thats what the above images are, but it's close...


----------



## Jeff Canes

IMO She looks uncomfortable or not relaxed in some more that other, the pose seem a bit stiff, yes the lighting needs work but IMO more relaxed poses would be the bigger improvement, how did you fell when shooting them, IMO number 3 is the best of the group, just keep practicing

also I do not like the gym pants


----------



## ElliottB

Yikes. Try again.


----------



## Big Bully

We were working on lighting and trying to get the right setup. The lighting we were using was house lights and these shots were done by an amature and a brand spankin new camera. We took about 200 shots, I will post some others that had better lighting. BTW I am the model in this shoot.. Not the photographer, I was cold.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

A suggestion on CHEAP lighting is get some shop lights (the little dome ones) 2 should be enough and some of the fluorescent bulbs (the ones that are equivalent to 100watt at least) one on the background and one on yourself.  Another option that might help with the cold issue is if you have some of those halogen shop lights and using them for the model and the background.


----------



## RMThompson

I believe the rules of this forum state that only the photographer of photos may post them. Even with permission, you are not supposed to post photos you didnt take.

That being said, these need work. Their is too much noise. What camera were these taken on?


----------



## Sirashley

Alright Bully, it goes like this. 3 and 4 are the best photos. The lighting issues have been addressed. There are some things fundamentally wrong with these photographs. 1st and foremost I would ask what kind of camera was the photographer using? From there, I have seen your photos on here and I know that you know your way around a camera so I would suggest giving the photographer some pointers on how to cut noise and sharpen the shots. As far as the modeling goes, 3 and 4 are your best. You don't exactly look comfortable in 4 but your facial expression is best there (the shadow hurts though). You mentioned you were cold, that's a b!tch...LOL... cause being cold usually stiffens people up. I would suggest for next time, try "Just letting go". That sounds easier than it is, modeling is not easy, but it has to come off as natural. I shot some photos of my wife and they came out horrible, when I shot some when she wasn't looking, they came out amazing. You have to lose yourself and sell yourself at the same time, also, know what you want out of the shot. It seems like, in photos 1 and 2, you want sexy, SELL IT, look at the camera while in those poses. What you are wearing is hot, my wife has something very similar... Sell it... It works for 3 and 4 too... Those are your best poses, 3 seeming the most natural. I commend you for posting these. It's not easy to get in front of the camera and run with it. I think if you throw the photographer some tips, you could have some really creative shots. Lastly, I bet people tell you this allot, but you look like Sigourney Weaver...


----------



## Big Bully

I was the model and I am married to the photog.. So it's all good.. hahaha

It is a nikon coolpix P80. We are still working out the bugs with camera. Like I said in my post above we were playing with lighting and the camera. I will post some of the photos where we actually got the lighting somewhat right.

What noise? I am not seeing it... Except in the first two.


----------



## Big Bully

Sirashley said:


> Lastly, I bet people tell you this allot, but you look like Sigourney Weaver...


 
No actually that is a first...


----------



## Sirashley

With the P80, were you guys shooting in Manual mode? I've noticed that in auto with that camera the setting may change even with lining up the same shot on a tripod. My boss has that camera and I have played around with it. 18x optical is swwweeetttt!!!!... Anyway, the noise is really in the first two. 

I can't believe you have never gotten the Sigourney Weaver reference... Seriously... 
In your avatar no, but in these photos, definitely...


----------



## Big Bully

I think we were playing with both auto and manual focus. The auto on this camera sucks. But you are right, the 18x zoom is fantastic.

I thought that the noise was just in the first two, because I can see that.. But from what everyone is saying, it's like the noise is in all of them.. And I can't see it on the last 3. 

I don't know about anyone else, but the last shot is one of my favorites!

Yeah I have gotten Molly Ringwald from Pretty in Pink. But never Sigorney Weaver. lol


----------



## rubbertree

there are extreme amounts of noise in all of them. And they are all out of focus.


----------



## LisaK24

The title of this thread threw me off....I saw the first picture and thought "hey your gf looks a lot like....you" :mrgreen:

lack of sufficient lighting and lots of noise are my only critiques though.


----------



## 15two3

I find nothing positive to say about those pictures 
No hate.


----------



## Battou

Well, BB....I think you have earned the right of total honesty from me....


There is only one image in this set that has any potential to my eyes but it has it's flaws.

PM inbound.


----------



## Big Bully

LisaK24 said:


> The title of this thread threw me off....I saw the first picture and thought *"hey your gf looks a lot like....you"* :mrgreen:
> 
> lack of sufficient lighting and lots of noise are my only critiques though.


 

 That was the point actually.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok, I get the fact that the light was an issue, and that there is noise in some of the shots. Now, how about some constructive criticism, like would these shots be better in black and white, or sepia? No more about the light situation.. I get it.  And if all you have to say is that you don't like them. Don't bother posting please.
Or if your comment is about the noise, tell me how I can get rid of it.


----------



## Pugs

Meg,

All of the technical critiques that I had on the pics have been covered in prior replies (lighting, noise, focus (possibly caused by a little bit of camera movement), stiff posture, WB, etc...).  

My only other comment then, DANG WOMAN!  You are seriously HOT and your husband is a fortunate man!  

My wife's comment was, "and she's had kids?!"  She also finds your sig-line about the affairs of dragons to be freakin' hilarious!

Thank you for being brave enough to share these pics with us.  With a little work on the technical side (and turn up the heat in your house so that the cold doesn't result in that stiff posture and bearing), a re-shoot will produce some stunning pics I'm sure!


----------



## Overread

BB where did they go????
if you have taken them down due to site posting rules then it only states that photos need to be linked to rather than posted here as images if they are not yours (though in all honesty in this context I can't see any wrong)

After that if its because of the comments - be strong - I have yet to meet the person who has made no mistakes - we all make them and it is from them that we improve and learn 

If high noise is a problem and you are shooting a studio type of shot then I suggest that ISO is a factor - you want this to be low (100) and since you are in control of lighting and don't need super fast shutter spees this should be achivable. Consider natural light lightbulbs as well for more natural looking light than house lights.
I am afraid there ends my lighting control understandings - I just don't shoot and studio work to go further


----------



## Big Bully

Pugs said:


> Meg,
> 
> All of the technical critiques that I had on the pics have been covered in prior replies (lighting, noise, focus (possibly caused by a little bit of camera movement), stiff posture, WB, etc...).
> 
> My only other comment then, DANG WOMAN! You are seriously HOT and your husband is a fortunate man!
> 
> My wife's comment was, "and she's had kids?!" She also finds your sig-line about the affairs of dragons to be freakin' hilarious!
> 
> Thank you for being brave enough to share these pics with us. With a little work on the technical side (and turn up the heat in your house so that the cold doesn't result in that stiff posture and bearing), a re-shoot will produce some stunning pics I'm sure!


 

:blushing: Thanks Pugs, and tell your wife thank you too! Believe me there will be reshooting. I have fun doing it. It's fun to get away from the camera for awhile. And believe me it takes a ton of guts to put them on here!


----------



## Big Bully

Overread said:


> BB where did they go????
> if you have taken them down due to site posting rules then it only states that photos need to be linked to rather than posted here as images if they are not yours (though in all honesty in this context I can't see any wrong)
> 
> After that if its because of the comments - be strong - I have yet to meet the person who has made no mistakes - we all make them and it is from them that we improve and learn
> 
> If high noise is a problem and you are shooting a studio type of shot then I suggest that ISO is a factor - you want this to be low (100) and since you are in control of lighting and don't need super fast shutter spees this should be achivable. Consider natural light lightbulbs as well for more natural looking light than house lights.
> I am afraid there ends my lighting control understandings - I just don't shoot and studio work to go further


 

Nope I moved them and forgot that it would break the link. I will put them back up.. or.. different ones..


----------



## monkeykoder

Work on comfort and lighting (the number one thing any model has to work on and the number one thing any photographer has to work on.).  See if you can post-process away the noise (I'm not familiar with doing this).  Lighting indoors is always difficult especially when you have multiple different types of lights but something that might do the job can be had for relatively cheap (as detailed earlier).  The noise problem stems from the initial problem of lack of light.


----------



## Pugs

Big Bully said:


> Ok, I get the fact that the light was an issue, and that there is noise in some of the shots. Now, how about some constructive criticism, like would these shots be better in black and white, or sepia? No more about the light situation.. I get it.  And if all you have to say is that you don't like them. Don't bother posting please.
> Or if your comment is about the noise, tell me how I can get rid of it.


 
Oops,

Sorry!  I posted my previous reply before seeing this post from you.  

Constructive criticisms:

- I prefer black and white.  I'm a little color-blind, though, and that probably explains my preference.

- Sepia tends to seem "forced" or trying to be "too artsy" when I see it.  There've been a few exceptions, but generally I steer away from it.  

- For the noise, you're gonna want to put your camera in manual mode and set the ISO as low as you can.  I understand that the lighting conditions are not ideal, but a tripod can reduce the camera movement to allow the slower shutter speeds that the lower ISO will demand.  The model will have to be able to keep very still as well, which could lead to stiff postures again.  

- Also for the noise, I'm not sure what editing software you use, but in PhotoShop CS3, I use Noise Ninja which does a GREAT job of reducing the noise of higher ISO shots.  I generally like a bit of grain/noise in my photos, but portraiture (which I suck at) generally demands smoother looking pics.  

- To truly address the noise, you'll likely need to address the lighting (SORRY!).  You need to be shooting at an ISO of around 100 to truly reduce the noise to portraiture levels and if you're shooting at that low of an ISO, in order to be able to utilize fast enough shutter speeds to eliminate problems with camera shake, you'll need better lighting.  If you can get a hold of some of those shop clamp lights, you can put a 100 watt bulb in them and then set it up so that they're aiming at your set with a thin white sheet hung a foot or two in front of them (so that the light doesn't set the sheet on fire).  You can also stretch an old white cotton t-shirt around an improvised frame of wire coat hangers and put that in front of the lamps.  You'll want several of these lamp/diffuser combinations aimed at your set.  

- Play with the white balance on your camera to match this new lighting (or if the camera can shoot in RAW, use that and adjust the white balance in PhotoShop).  

- Turn up the heat in your house.

That's about all I have at this point.  If you want, I can run your pics through Noise Ninja to show you what they would look like with a little less noise in them.


----------



## Big Bully

I added different pictures. Most of these are from later on in the shoot.


----------



## Overread

number 3 I think has one of your best facial expressions - its less forced looking than some of the others - and I think your poses in general are working well.

number 5 though is saying to me that you have had enough


----------



## Big Bully

Overread said:


> number 3 I think has one of your best facial expressions - its less forced looking than some of the others - and I think your poses in general are working well.
> 
> number 5 though is saying to me that you have had enough


 

Haha, #5 is when I was starting to have a ton of fun. I just don't like to smile for pictures. Maybe I need to work on that.


----------



## Overread

yeps - more smiles needed - don't forget to smile with your eyes as well as your mouth. If you are having fun then chances are your eyes will be smiling 
so all we need now is to tape the sides of your mouth up a bit more


----------



## Big Bully

Ok I will work on that. Tape, ok now which is the best kind to use that won't be seen by the camera 
j/k


----------



## mark h

Big Bully said:


> Now, how about some constructive criticism, like would these shots be better in black and white, or sepia?


You can't just chuck a bad photograph into black & white or sepia and expect it to become a good photograph.

Post-processing is not a crutch to lean on with bad shots. More people need to learn this. Give up on the images and take what you have learnt into a re-shoot.


----------



## Alpha

mark h said:


> You can't just chuck a bad photograph into black & white or sepia and expect it to become a good photograph.
> 
> Post-processing is not a crutch to lean on with bad shots. More people need to learn this. Give up on the images and take what you have learnt into a re-shoot.



+1


----------



## monkeykoder

There is one thing a conversion to B&W might fix and that is the color cast some of these images have try it on some of the ones with the worst white balance it will also give you some info to work with on your lighting that won't be as easy to see in color due to the white balance.


----------



## Sirashley

1)Going on what Pugs said, I would invest in a tripod. Also, make sure the image stabilization on the camera is turned on. I know on the p80 it is a fixed lense camera with optical image stabilization so it may be on all the time, but it is possible that it may be set up to turn off by default when the camera is in manual mode, so you may want to check that. 

2)As far as smiling goes, I wouldn't say just smile. I think moreover you need to relax you mouth. Your avatar is the perfect example, your mouth is very relaxed in that picture and it produces a kind of sexy deviant smile that would work well with these photos. My wife forces me to watch America's Next Top Model (which isn't all bad because you learn allot about photographing models just by watching) and this past weeks episode mentioned this about smiling. 

3)From a technical standpoint, be careful not to cut out pieces of limbs in the photos. The elbow in the 4th photo is a great example. 

The cool thing is you and your husband are learning together and its a hobby you both can enjoy. I think Nikon has a DVD on the P80 on how to use the features, might be a good investment for him. I'll be honest in saying that I am not very good at photographing people, landscapes are my strong point. I refer to this for allot of guidance, the articles are very informative http://www.popphoto.com/howto/
There are tons of articles on all different types of photography.

Anyway, best of luck on the next shoot and let us know how it turns out...


----------



## kundalini

Excluding #3 & 4 ('cause we can't see) you have a furrowed forehead.  1) relax, 2) subconciously, try to pull your ears to the back of your head 3) tequila (aids in relaxing and ambient temperture is less noticable).

Also, you have lovely long hair........ use it girl.


Final thought......... keep posting your shots.


----------



## Big Bully

Sirashley said:


> 1)Going on what Pugs said, I would invest in a tripod. Also, make sure the image stabilization on the camera is turned on. I know on the p80 it is a fixed lense camera with optical image stabilization so it may be on all the time, but it is possible that it may be set up to turn off by default when the camera is in manual mode, so you may want to check that.
> 
> 2)As far as smiling goes, I wouldn't say just smile. I think moreover you need to relax you mouth. Your avatar is the perfect example, your mouth is very relaxed in that picture and it produces a kind of sexy deviant smile that would work well with these photos. My wife forces me to watch America's Next Top Model (which isn't all bad because you learn allot about photographing models just by watching) and this past weeks episode mentioned this about smiling.
> 
> 3)From a technical standpoint, be careful not to cut out pieces of limbs in the photos. The elbow in the 4th photo is a great example.
> 
> The cool thing is you and your husband are learning together and its a hobby you both can enjoy. I think Nikon has a DVD on the P80 on how to use the features, might be a good investment for him. I'll be honest in saying that I am not very good at photographing people, landscapes are my strong point. I refer to this for allot of guidance, the articles are very informative http://www.popphoto.com/howto/
> There are tons of articles on all different types of photography.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck on the next shoot and let us know how it turns out...


 
We are going to try additional shots. Thank you for the advice and the help, I appreciate it. 



kundalini said:


> Excluding #3 & 4 ('cause we can't see) you have a furrowed forehead. 1) relax, 2) subconciously, try to pull your ears to the back of your head 3) tequila (aids in relaxing and ambient temperture is less noticable).
> 
> Also, you have lovely long hair........ use it girl.
> 
> 
> Final thought......... keep posting your shots.


 
Ok ok, next time my hair will be down. And I promise I will post the pictures. I am no professional, and my husband is still an amature, but we can still have fun.


----------



## Pugs

So,

Meg gave me special permission to edit her photos to see what they would look like with some noise reduction, hue/saturation/WB/brightness adjustment.  

Basically I ran them through Noise Ninja to remove some noise, did a bit of sharpening to bring out her stunning eyes a bit more, lightened the pics, and adjusted the hue and saturation a bit.  I might have been able to do a bit more with the original high-resolution files and more time, but I'm not a PhotoShop expert by any means.  I enjoy being able to practice and learn more about PhotoShop, though.  

I'm honored that Meg allowed me to pracitce on her pics given that her flag is set to "not okay to edit".  I'm also honored to work on photos for such a lovely woman!  Thank you, Meg!

DSCN0229.jpg (Big Bully's original):






DSCN0229 - Edited.jpg (My edit):





---

DSCN0231.jpg (Big Bully's original):





DSCN0231 - Edited.jpg (My edit):





---

DSCN0275.jpg (Big Bully's original):





DSCN0275 - Edited.jpg (My edit):





---

DSCN0278.jpg (Big Bully's original):





DSCN0278 - Edited.jpg (My edit):





---

DSCN0318.jpg (Big Bully's original):





DSCN0318 - Edited.jpg (My edit):





---

DSCN0419.jpg (Big Bully's original):





DSCN0419 - Edited.jpg (My edit):





---

DSCN0421.jpg (Big Bully's original):





DSCN0421 - Edited.jpg (My edit):





---

DSCN0429.jpg (Big Bully's original):





DSCN0429 - Edited.jpg (My edit):





---

DSCN0434.jpg (Big Bully's original):





DSCN0434 - Edited.jpg (My edit):


----------



## mark h

As I said before...



mark h said:


> You can't just chuck a bad photograph into black & white or sepia and expect it to become a good photograph.
> 
> Post-processing is not a crutch to lean on with bad shots. More people need to learn this. Give up on the images and take what you have learnt into a re-shoot.



You didn't really improve on anything, as they are bad images to start with. You've just turned bad noise into bad smudging/artifacts. Fair enough for having a go... but I still say give up and wait for the re-shoot.


----------



## Pugs

mark h said:


> As I said before...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't really improve on anything, as they are bad images to start with. You've just turned bad noise into bad smudging/artifacts. Fair enough for having a go... but I still say give up and wait for the re-shoot.


 
Wasn't expecting to make great photographs.  I already gave a great deal of advice for how to do a reshoot (which is more than most people in this thread have done).  

What I wanted to show is that better lighting, less noise, proper white balance/color balance will make a reshoot that much better.  If those things can improve these images in post-processing (and they are improved, but still have issues, I agree) then imagine how much better they'll be when those elements are done well in the camera.


----------



## Big Bully

mark h said:


> As I said before...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't really improve on anything, as they are bad images to start with. You've just turned bad noise into bad smudging/artifacts. Fair enough for having a go... but I still say give up and wait for the re-shoot.


 

You my friend need to learn some tact. It is people like you that make some of the newbies on this forum not want to try to improve their photo taking skills. You are lucky that I am one of those people that love photography and art. But one of these days you are going to be too harsh, tactless and rude that you will make someone who could be great, give up. Think about what you say, and try to be less harsh. I never said I was a professional, which is why they are not in that section of the forum. These were tester shots, and with or without the noise. These shots are some of the best damn shots of me. I look fantastic, whether the lighting is correct or not. 
Yes I agree the lighting may be off, but they are still good photos, maybe not technically, but I look good. 

Thank you so much Pugs! You are awesome!


----------



## mark h

I understand your point of view, but I don't see why I should sugar-coat everything I write on a forum where people are asking for advice.

If they want to be told that everything they do is amazing, and not the truth, then maybe people should ask their family for critique rather than fellow photographers online.

I encouraged a re-shoot, not to give up on photography.


----------



## Jon_Are

> I encouraged a re-shoot, not to give up on photography.


Yes, he did. 

Since you specifically asked for criticism...



> C&C Welcome.


...acting offended when it arrives is not playing fair.



> I look fantastic...


...is a subjective statement that certainly could be argued.

Try the re-shoot. I predict we'll see dramatic improvement.


----------



## Big Bully

mark h said:


> I understand your point of view, but I don't see why I should sugar-coat everything I write on a forum where people are asking for advice.
> 
> If they want to be told that everything they do is amazing, and not the truth, then maybe people should ask their family for critique rather than fellow photographers online.
> 
> I encouraged a re-shoot, not to give up on photography.


 

I never said you had to sugar coat everything. You just don't have to be such an @ss about it. There are other people on this thread who have basically given the same critique as you did, but weren't so rude about it. Yes I know you said do a reshoot, I plan on it I just have to figure out my lighting situation..


----------



## DRATOM

Meg and I spoke previously about editing her images...

OK, they do have technical issues, and they do need to be re-shot, but that has all been covered.  Meg, I tried to do a little work on this one to bring it back, I think with a full size file I could do better, but not much.  Any way here it is....







I am looking forward to seeing your re-shoot.


----------



## Big Bully

Dratom, PM me and we can talk about the full size file. I really like what you have done. I don't care what some of the more opinionated members think. I think that whatever you did makes it look nice. Thank you.  
And Thank you PUGS!!


----------



## Alpha

These can't be fixed. End of story. Chalk it up as a learning experience and try again.


----------



## Overread

Best thing is if the people offering to edit can edit in the same editing program you use Bully - that way they can send you a Tiff with all the layers details to learn from. Either that or get them to list out what they did - where and with what settings. 
If nothing else this will give you an insight in to how others are viewing and editing the photos - and what effect the editing has.


----------



## Battou

Like Alpha said these really can't be fixed. I it really has a lot to do with the camera at hand in inexperienced hands with an inexperienced model.

I also had permit given to Edit. I'm not particularly skilled in the PP department but I had to try.








What I did was EDR processed the image with Photoshop CS3 and Photomatix, then greyscaled added a grain texture with Adobe Illustrator 10 (PS CS3 has it to) in an attempt to give more of a filmed apperence (Dunno as if I would say it worked as well as I hoped but anywho), After that I proceeded to selectivly reduce the contrast to the head and neck to fade the sun burn, Cloned out some scars, light flares and razor stuble in MS Photodraw. Opened back up in PS CS3 and Sharpened.

Taint perfect but I tried.


----------



## GeorgeUK

I'm inclined to agree with some of the above comments.

Go for a reshoot with close attention to the lighting and getting as sharp as focus as possible. Get enough light so you can reduce the ISO (and thus noise). While it's true P'shop can work miracles, it always important to have the best image as possible from the camera before you start working on it imo.

Good luck!


----------

